# Mexico Beach Catch & Release



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Got the boat out for the last couple of days. Several catch and release red snapper and one cubera snapper (I think) -- I put a pic of it below. Also some short grouper. Kids enjoyed catching fish even if they are out of season.



















I have to learn to take fish pictures The ARS above was 6 pounds, but doesn't look it.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Pretty sure that's a Black Snapper.....Good eating fish


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Yup, that's a Black Snapper aka Grey Snapper, aka Mangrove Snapper; scientific name is Lutjanus griseus. Very good eating.

Nice work,
Alex


----------

